# Whats this fish



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi, 
I went to my fish shop today and bought some bristlenoses, I saw some fish that I liked so asked for them, I thought they were some type of tetra because they look like the neons but with red instead of blue and are bit bigger. Anyway the man working there said some different name but I don't know what it was. Heres the photo, hope someone can help. Sorry its not very clear
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

Forgot to say its the ones at the back....not the guppies


----------



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

Managed to get a closer photo


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

they look like really washed out cardinal tetras


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree - I see very stressed cardinal tetras, _Paracheirodon axelrodi_. Give them a dark background and dark gravel, and you have one of the most beautiful fish out there.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yep,cardinal tetras.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks more like red neon I think (Cheirodon axelrodi)


----------



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies
I have searched for cardinal tetras and they do look like what I have but so does the red neon. The man working there wasn't very clear and the tanks were labeled wrong, all he said was that they are hard to get hold of. Thank you all for your help


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Arthur7 said:


> It looks more like red neon I think (Cheirodon axelrodi)


Every search of C.axelrodi came up cardinal tetra till finally I found this wicki link saying C.axelrodi is an older scientific name for cardnials.

Paracheirodon axelrodi - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
Now we just put Para in front of cheirodon(Paracheirodon axelrodi).
Both same fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

haha coral bandit to the rescue ^^


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you, Tom. I've even those once grown.
But it was annoying thing. Only about 100 pieces. The piece took 5 marks.
Today, coming from singapore and are cheap.
When Cardinal here Tanichthys albonubes was named.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

So Cardinal Tetras it is  so glad I finally know what they are
Thanks everyone


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Arthur7 said:


> Thank you, Tom.
> Today, coming from singapore and are cheap.
> When Cardinal here Tanichthys albonubes was named.


Tanichthys albonubes is a white cloud here and pretty cheap also!
I bred the longfins a couple years ago(one of my favorites).


----------

